# Clearblue fertility monitor?



## macka07 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi all. My girlfriend and I have recently purchased one of these monitors as we have been trying for months with no joy. What I want to ask is, if the monitor says she is having peak days does this mean she is actually releasing an egg?


----------



## Berries (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi

The instructions for the monitor should explain this for you.  From memory the monitor should show 2 peak days which can be 24-48 hours before egg release.  This means that on the first peak day she may not release the egg for another 36 hours or so.  There should be 1 high day after the 2 peak days which is basically after the egg has been released.

Hope that helps

B


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi macka,

If the monitor is reading a peak then this indicates that the hormone levels are enough to trigger the follicle to rupture and release an egg. So in theory tells you that ovulation will occur and you have the best chance of pregnancy in the time after the peak occurs. The egg is viable for fertilization 12-24 hours after it has been released.
Unfortunately not all follicles will contain an egg and sometimes the egg may not be of optimum quality; so it doesn't always follow that you will have a chance of pregnancy happening every month. If you still haven't had any success after trying for 12 months then the advice is usually to go and see GP together to have further tests to see if there is anything else happening that could be preventing pregnancy occurring.

Hope the monitor works for you both   
Maz x


----------



## macka07 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just to let you know, this month is the first time of using this monitor. It went from low level to peak for 2 days then back to low again. This is her 27th day of cycle so in theory her monthly is due tomorrow. We decided to purchase this as we have been trying for 5 months now and we are concerned the the depo injection she used to have may have some adverse affect?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It can take over a year for some women to revert to their natural cycles after stopping the depot. This is unusual though and most are ovulating again within 5 months of stopping the injection. On average it takes 10 months to conceive after stopping the injection (although there have been reports of pregnancy occuring after 3 1/2 months of stopping).

The depot may still be having an effect and I'm afraid it's a case of waiting (although frustrating   ) until it is totally out of the system. Do go see GP if you are concerned or still not conceiving after 12 months.

Hope this helps?
Maz x


----------



## macka07 (Jun 8, 2011)

She has actually been off the depot since January 2010. Would we be able to pay for tests to be carried out rather than going through the gp?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry hadn't thought to ask about the date   If it's been 1.5 years then I'd definitely go and see GP first or contact a private clinic. Your GP will be able to provide initial tests on the NHS via local hospitals and can refer you to NHS services for further specialist input if required. Alternatively you can look on **** website for information on private clinics in the UK and contact your local one for an appointment.

If you have a look on the location boards on FF you'll find information and chat threads on most of the UK clinics which might help you gather info on where you want to go from here.

Maz x


----------



## macka07 (Jun 8, 2011)

Im thinking along the line of tests such as, my sperm count and its mobility as well as my partners bloods to see if she is actually releasing an egg? Does anyone have an idea on cost for this private?


----------

